# مساعدة في صناعة ماكينة cnc



## سفياندر (3 أبريل 2009)

اريد ان اصنع ماكينة cnc خاصة بالنجارة لانشاء قوالب من اللوح و الزخرفة عليه
ارجو منكم تبيين الطريقة و الادوات اللازمة
و ممكن الدائرة الالكترونية المستعملة و البرنامج الذي تعمل به


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (4 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي الفاضل الدائرة قمت بإرسالها على الموقع منذ فتره يمكنك تحميلها من الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t120417.html

وهناك عدة مشاركات حول البرامج من إخوة فضلاء يمكنك تحميلها و البحث فيها 
وفقك الله


----------

